# new budget build



## Jedah (Nov 30, 2007)

i got 1,000$ to build a decent gaming pc so far what ive got is

antec 900 case
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811129021

ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813131013

OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817341002

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor 3.0GHz 2 x 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM2 Processor 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819103773

Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820146565

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD2500AAKS 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822136161

Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16832116202

ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120 120mm 2-ball UFO Bearing / Transparent CPU Cooler 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16835887011

with out graphics card its about 729.00$( with rebates) please help me lol ty


----------



## panchoman (Nov 30, 2007)

you can just squeeze in an 8800gt into there

welcome to the forums


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 30, 2007)

Id steer away from AMD if you can. Intel holds the performance crown currently. Even after AMD's Phenom release. Ill see what an Intel rig has to offer for your price range.


----------



## Jedah (Nov 30, 2007)

*ty*



panchoman said:


> you can just squeeze in an 8800gt into there
> 
> welcome to the forums


  thnx man, so if i go with intel what chip and mobo should i steer towards? and yea im holding out for a 8800 gt or hd 3870


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 30, 2007)

antec 900 case
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16811129021

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Conroe 2.33GHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115030

GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059

Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16820146565

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD2500AAKS 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16822136161

Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16832116202

ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120 120mm 2-ball UFO Bearing / Transparent CPU Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16835887011


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 30, 2007)

Jedah said:


> thnx man, so if i go with intel what chip and mobo should i steer towards? and yea im holding out for a 8800 gt or hd 3870



They seem to be non-existent on Newegg. Everyone i tried adding to cart, says that they were out of stock when it got to the basket. :shadedshu


----------



## panchoman (Nov 30, 2007)

well if you're going with a e6750 & a gigabyte p35 dq6, you'd have to grab an 3870 cause then the 8800gt would be out of the budget


----------



## Jedah (Nov 30, 2007)

with that intel and the gigabyte mobo its accually cheaper, but will it run better then the amd 6000+ and asus board i mentioned?

everything else looks good tho? 
i can do the e6750 and gigabyte p35

btw crashnburn if u click on some of the 8800 gt's or 3870's they are accually there but if u see them all together they are not ;p


----------



## panchoman (Nov 30, 2007)

well the ds3 is pretty good too, though i'm not sure if the e6550 is g0 or not, thats why i picked the e6600


----------



## Radkid (Jan 7, 2008)

*similar*



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> antec 900 case
> http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16811129021
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Conroe 2.33GHz
> ...



i am getting the antec 900 as well.
but i am going to use da E6600 its a bit more exp but its woth it it performance wise esp. if u get the go step edition which is perfect for OC. A friend of mine got speeds of 4.0 ghz stable with it once.(almost blew his pc up the second time)


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 7, 2008)

If your Still wanting a 700 watt OCZ PSU I'll sell you mine it's 3 months old from Newegg under warrenty I gaurentee it to work on delivery and if it dies lemme know within a resonable time and I'll give you your cash back, It's never been opened still sealed as in warrenty seal, it's been used for about 3 months, all wires, screws included. I'll charge $90 shipped


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Jan 8, 2008)

*Antec 900 Pros & Cons*

If you like your case nice and tidy (eg- wires tucked out of view) then the Antec 900 isn't the case for you. It's notorious for generating "spaghetti". I own one and I can testify as to how difficult it is to hide wires in that case. On the flip side, if you're going for air-cooling, the 900 is like a wind tunnel. Pros and cons I guess........


----------



## adam2842 (Jan 10, 2008)

you can save 45 if you go with an E6750
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029


----------



## driver66 (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127031

I can attest to the quality and overclockability of this board and it's cheaper 

504 x 7 FSB stable as a rock


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.pcsforeveryone.com/Product/Intel/BX80570E8400A
Go with driver's board and wait about a week and a half.... MUAHAHA ..


----------



## driver66 (Jan 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://www.pcsforeveryone.com/Product/Intel/BX80570E8400A
> Go with driver's board and wait about a week and a half.... MUAHAHA ..



Wow that would be


----------



## adam2842 (Jan 11, 2008)

here is a pretty good review on the e8400. 
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/intel-wolfdale.html
jrracinfan  has got something here. the review includes all vital info.


----------

